# MLC Pics



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2013)

My dad and I got here Weds afternoon--cold and rain, Thursday cold and rain, today beautiful and sunny! Wrap it up tomorrow and head to Ann Arbor. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2013)

More MLC Pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2013)

...and more pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2013)

and more...


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## RJWess (Apr 26, 2013)

Did you catch the price on this?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Did you catch the price on this?
> 
> View attachment 93851




I believe asking price was $1500. Went to a fellow CABEr. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 26, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> and more...





The Ranger tall frame is one bad ass bike, absolutely great. 

I'll also admit to being one of the weirdos who thinks the plain, red Elgin is a nicer looking bike than the Robin.


----------



## slick (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been seeing lots of "LIVE" photos today sent to my phione via a few very good friends who are there and the best things i have seen so far was an Aerocycle, the Huffy Radiobike, because my father had one when he was a paperboy back in the days, and that Elgin Twin 60 that Shawn just posted. Other then that all i have seen are Schwinns everywhere?? No Shelby's yet huh?? Glad i'm not there to be bored by all the schwinns. Oh and the 2 RARE Huffmans SS bikes. HAHA!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice keep the photos coming, now im kicking my self in the balls for not going!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the great photos Shawn! And especially the one of "Conchita". She's one of the little personal touches from the period that helps put an already interesting bike over the top for me.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 26, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> The Ranger tall frame is one bad ass bike, absolutely great.




That tall tank would be balloontyre's bike. I saw it up close and I must say that it is even better in person. I got down on its level, it looked me in the eyes, and told me its life story. Literally a beautiful bike.

This really was an incredible show. No lack of prewar ballooners at this one. I find that all my pictures are the same as Shawn's so I'll refrain from posting doubles. Instead, I will show the fruit of my venture arriving at 6am, as everybody was just moseying out of their resting places. Nobody was around while somebody pulled this Elgin Oriole from his truck and the price was very right so I had to have it. Then some other minor parts I need. Other than that, I just bummed around and met some members who were new to me while chatting with old comrades.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2013)

So how fast did that ladies 38 Super Streamline get picked up for that ultra rare Huffman cycle lock?
 And, if for some crazy reason that didn't get snatched up, please refer me the owners contact info.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 27, 2013)

*MLC show*

Hi all here is a link to some of my pictures if you want to see them
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157633346683985/




IMG_2598 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2013)

jpromo said:


> That tall tank would be balloontyre's bike. I saw it up close and I must say that it is even better in person. I got down on its level, it looked me in the eyes, and told me its life story. Literally a beautiful bike.
> 
> This really was an incredible show. No lack of prewar ballooners at this one. I find that all my pictures are the same as Shawn's so I'll refrain from posting doubles. Instead, I will show the fruit of my venture arriving at 6am, as everybody was just moseying out of their resting places. Nobody was around while somebody pulled this Elgin Oriole from his truck and the price was very right so I had to have it. Then some other minor parts I need. Other than that, I just bummed around and met some members who were new to me while chatting with old comrades.
> 
> View attachment 93861View attachment 93862View attachment 93863




Was Balloontyre's bike. It traded hands and he has a new prize! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Freq and Krate!


----------



## serg (Apr 27, 2013)

*Thanks, Shawn*

So many beautiful bike! I wonder how many asking for Mead Ranger?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Was Balloontyre's bike. It traded hands and he has a new prize! V/r Shawn




Great event so far, with a lot of trading and buying activity

The Ranger is still in my hands, it was not part of any trade.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2013)

*MLC krate-mayhem's Avatar krate-mayhem*

HEY krate-mayhem,
WHAT AN AMAZING JOB OF PHOTOGRAPHING A TERRIFIC SWAP MEET.

YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE EVERY COLLECTOR IN THE COUNTRY 
WISH THEY WERE AT MEMORY LANE CLASSICS THIS WEEK.

THANKS FOR A WELL DONE DOCUMENTATION OF ALL THAT WAS THERE!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2013)

I had ditched the camera in the car by this point, but there was a big commotion when a seller came late around 1 in the afternoon, dropped his trailer door and revealed a handful of wonderful, rare bikes. Autocycle, a marvelous original Golden Zephyr, hang tank Roadmaster, Simplex Servi-cycle, among a few others.


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 27, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I had ditched the camera in the car by this point, but there was a big commotion when a seller came late around 1 in the afternoon, dropped his trailer door and revealed a handful of wonderful, rare bikes. Autocycle, a marvelous original Golden Zephyr, hang tank Roadmaster, Simplex Servi-cycle, among a few others.




That guy had some amazing bikes...He's the guy I got my Firestone Super Cruiser from. I think that was the worst bike he had! LOL


----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2013)

keep the pictures coming.They are great!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> So how fast did that ladies 38 Super Streamline get picked up for that ultra rare Huffman cycle lock?
> And, if for some crazy reason that didn't get snatched up, please refer me the owners contact info.




I already tried to talk the new owner out of it-I don't even want the lock necessarily. He doesn't want to cut loose--yet! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Great event so far, with a lot of trading and buying activity
> 
> The Ranger is still in my hands, it was not part of any trade.




Sorry Ivo I misunderstood you I thought you said you traded it for the other bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 29, 2013)

Great pics! Aside from some rain, cold and mud I thought the meet was great! And I didnt get stuck in the mud like in the past....lol.....but I did help push a few folks who were. Was  glad to meet and talk with Mark and Frank from Cali....good guys! Big thanks to Catfish for delivering the Fleetwood, wrapped with care in antique hand woven Amish quilts. I'll post some pics when I get it cleaned up. All in all I got pretty lucky finding some things I needed and new projects. The only downfall of the meet was Saturday morning, I was really hungry, the biscuits and gravy werent ready yet so I sat and waited 20 minutes, then McCaskey walked up and they seved him first! haha....Oh well, I still love the girls in the kitchen, we'd all be screwed if it werent for them providing the early morning coffee and food. And a big thanks to the MLC crew for another great meet!!


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> and more...




this one is amazing - anybody know how much?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=93838&d=1367017921


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> this one is amazing - anybody know how much?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=93838&d=1367017921




1938 Super Streamline badged as a Huffman--can't remember exactly which badge though. I tried to talk the new owner out of it but he wants to hold on to it. Not sure what he paid but the last one of these here on the CABE sold for $1200 last year--no lock though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2013)

the girls at memory lane was badged Dixie flyer.



Freqman1 said:


> 1938 Super Streamline badged as a Huffman--can't remember exactly which badge though. I tried to talk the new owner out of it but he wants to hold on to it. Not sure what he paid but the last one of these here on the CABE sold for $1200 last year--no lock though. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (May 1, 2013)

WOW, WOW, WOW !!! I have NEVER seen so many rare top-shelf bicycles at one swap meet !!!  TWO original Robins! TWO Aerocycles! Twin 60, Two Dayton Twinflexes (one a big tank) and multiple Super Streamlines






, Big tank Rollfast with Musselman Two Speed, TWO Colson clippers and a Grill Tank, and a 38 Colson with a super rare "Homobile" two speed unit. That's just a partial list. 

Sorry about the orientation, when I adjust the orientation on my Mac it doesn't seem to translate to other computers. If anyone knows how to fix this please let me know.


----------



## JOEL (May 1, 2013)

More pix....... This is the Homobile 2 speed.

And did I mention the original Dynacycle? There was a second one at Copake swap meet.


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 1, 2013)

*More picture MLC*

Hi all it is a show you should see,here is a link to more of my pictures from MLC
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157633353712677/





IMG_3309 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 1, 2013)

*Back in Cali .........*

Good times on a long bout out ... the weather started out cold & rainy & ended up in the 70's by the end of the stay at Memory Lane with classic cars rolling in on a "cruise" on Saturday .. Great time & adventure out to the ML & AA swap & shows with so many cabers at both shows - some I know & ride with - some I met before & others I was finally able to put face to a name ... cabers & ebayers - markivpedalpusher - catfish - freqman1 - npence - nickinator & his mom - scrubbinrims - donsalvage - ace - balloontyre - jpromo - flat tire - krate-mayhem - the Memory Lane crew was great to everyone & I finally got to meet Scott Mc in person just to mention a few ... but with so many people there you might have to remind me who you are again next time we all meet ... lol ... It was hard to gauge your spending & purchases with so many days to do it in ... I found a couple good deals & another Shelby for my rides this year too ... AA ended up being a packed show with less of what I was interested in & then the rain hit & it gave me time to pack up my final purchased items & get them out ... I can't wait until my stuff arrives back home & I can start working on them for a future ride this year ... thanks again to MEMORY LANE for hosting the show there ... Good Times ... I would post some photos but I got pretty much the same thing in my shots as everyone else .. I will download some & post them as soon as I can ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 2, 2013)

*MLC show*

Hi all did someone here buy this bike



IMG_2460 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2013)

That is Nate's (npence) bike. Not sure if it sold or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 3, 2013)

*Memory Lane show*

Thank you I just wish I took more pictures of this bike.


----------



## RustyK (May 3, 2013)

I tried to buy that one, great bike!


----------



## npence (May 3, 2013)

I still have it use it as my daily rider. Wasn't really for sale unless someone gave crazy money for it. I just like it to much to get rid of it.


----------



## npence (May 3, 2013)

And I was almost tempted by rusty to sell it.


----------



## RustyK (May 3, 2013)

Dang, have to bring more green next time!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 3, 2013)

*Here are a couple I took of Nates ride --*

Great looking survivor Nate ...


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2013)

...verrrry tantilizing..........


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 3, 2013)

*Here is a link to my Memory Lane / Ann Arbor Pics plus some ....*

http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/cyclonecoaster/slideshow/

It is mostly Memory Lane with a few from Ann Arbor along with some extra pics of Shelby T-shirts ... my Copperking bike .. a twinbar .. etc... ENJOY ...Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2013)

Great slideshow...thanks!


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 4, 2013)

*Shelby*

Thanks Frank for posting the pictures of the Shelby,after I saw Slicks I wanted a Shelby thanks again.


----------

